# Marlin quality?



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I have heard of and seen some quality control issues with Marlin lever guns since the Remington takeover. One thing that I really disliked were some horrible triggers that I've seen. I know some of you guys must have purchased new Marlin lever guns for deer season. How is the quality of these recent production guns?


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

They are mass produced and don't have nearly the quality they used to when Marlin was running things. As I understand it, hand fitting which was integral with Marlin has been replaced by machine fitting.

Remington has worked out the issues that were commonplace a couple of years after the purchase. They are functional, reliable, accurate and pretty once again but you can tell the individual care they once had is gone. Edges are sharper, things are a little grittier and sometimes require some breaking in. I'd say everything is in spec but that polished look and feel is just not the same.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm no longer a Remington fan, changed the way I feel about Marlin because of Remington's bad QC reputation .


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I hear you minnow head. I have an Older 870 and 700. Both are solid firearms. I have friends with new Remingtons that suck. How can you screw up a gun that you have been manufacturing for decades? And the customer service is a nightmare.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

I had a 700BDL Custom Deluxe that was quality built down to the engraving. I had a 11-87 Premier that I am kicking myself for selling. I now wish I had picked up a Marlin model 60 years ago before they changed them. 
They can't keep riding on the reputation of years ago. The cheaper they make those 870's the more bad reports on forums they get!
Used to be Mossbergs reputation. Now they are the leader in the industry and on quality control.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------

